# Magazine & Book Storage



## Kenally (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a way to store my car magazines and manuals in the garage for easy access to read. Do any of you guys have magazines or books in your garages?


----------



## FredRogers (Sep 9, 2008)

We have books in our garage on a bookshelf


----------



## d.yaros (Sep 25, 2011)

Kenally said:


> I'm looking for a way to store my car magazines and manuals in the garage for easy access to read. Do any of you guys have magazines or books in your garages?


I have tons of manuals, docs, etc. relating to my rides.  Instead of having to constantly chase down some printed material in piles of stuff, I keep them in hardback, 3-post, expandable binders (the kind dealers used for parts books before they went electronic).  See pic, attached.  They are kept on a standing book case right next to my workbench. 

View attachment 3-post.jpg


----------



## thomask (Nov 2, 2011)

d.yaros said:


> I have tons of manuals, docs, etc. relating to my rides.  Instead of having to constantly chase down some printed material in piles of stuff, I keep them in hardback, 3-post, expandable binders (the kind dealers used for parts books before they went electronic).  See pic, attached.  They are kept on a standing book case right next to my workbench.



Hey Dave,

Great idea using the binders.  I also use them with the plastic sheet protectors to keep grease off the paper.  Good for receipts too. I like a notebook for each vehicle.

Those GM notebooks you have will be collector items I am sure.


----------



## havasu (Nov 2, 2011)

Sheet protectors are a great idea!


----------



## mustanggarage (Nov 3, 2011)

I use those cardboard magazine organizers and homemade shelves.  I need to make some more. I have a bunch of them in the house that i need to move out to the doghouse.


----------



## thomask (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey mustanggarage:

Very nice set up right close to the "Library" reading room.:thumbsup:

Just a thought, when I am finished with a magazine I recycle it to friends to enjoy.


----------



## Deckape (Feb 10, 2013)

I scored a pair of combination magazine/candy racks from a convenience store when they were changing them out for new ones, size 4'tall x4'wide x 2' deep & 2 sided. they use pegboard hooks and have big shelves to hold lots of weight. Cost: $0.00,they were glad they didn't have to break them down for the trash company!


----------



## thomask (Feb 10, 2013)

Deckape said:


> I scored a pair of combination magazine/candy racks from a convenience store when they were changing them out for new ones, size 4'tall x4'wide x 2' deep & 2 sided. they use pegboard hooks and have big shelves to hold lots of weight. Cost: $0.00,they were glad they didn't have to break them down for the trash company!



Sounds like a very good find.  Always great to recycle and not add to landfill.  Any pics?


----------



## Deckape (Feb 15, 2013)

I'll try to get some soon, the shop is not eligible for "Better Shops & Man Caves" at the moment.  That's why I'm reading this site. LOL


----------

